# 2nd cycle. need good advice.



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)

So after scowering forums figured I'd join one finally. If you don't have advice don't bother. Not looking for stupid remarks or flaming. Obviously made a decision and going with it, just need some advice. We all were new at some point.

I am 26.
5ft 6"
about 127lbs
Don't know my Body fat yet.

My first cycle I did over a year ago. If I remember correctly I was doin 500mg .5 cc test and 1cc winny every 3 days. for 1 month. HGH 5000iu morning and evening.  Then I said **** it and stopped. Did NolvadrenXt PCT 2 weeks after. Got good gains but lost everything after I stopped my workouts. Now Im skinny again. Want to pack on the muscle and get back to it.

HERE IS MY NEXT CYCLE:
Sustanon x 3
Deca x 3
Dbol x 1
1cc sust, 1cc deca Every 3 Days. 1 pill dbol Every day. And I got Clomid this time too. Reputable source says I should start the clomid 2 weeks before my last pin.

What do you think?


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 2, 2017)

you arer 127 lb? are you sure?  plus you are saying you have already done the cycle? 
you need to fix your diet before you inject yourself bro. no amount of gear will help you keep your gains ...


----------



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes Im 127lbs maybe 130?. That last cycle was over a year ago. Completely stopped training and eating after clean after.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 2, 2017)

If I were you I would definitely get my diet in check first.  You have to eat my friend.  You probably have a lot of potential that you haven't tapped into yet.  What does your diet look like and your training?  Did I read that right, you used GH on your first cycle?  Provide some more info and you will get some help.  Make sure you read the stickys also.


----------



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Lean_dude27 said:


> you arer 127 lb? are you sure?  plus you are saying you have already done the cycle?
> you need to fix your diet before you inject yourself bro. no amount of gear will help you keep your gains ...



Yes Im 127lbs maybe 130?. That last cycle was over a year ago. Completely stopped training and eating after clean after.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 2, 2017)

start by posting your diet, gain atleast 10 pounds without the help of any AAS and than start a cycle.


----------



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ill be increasing food intake with this cycle as well. 6 meals a day. high protein.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 2, 2017)

i suggest you do that before you start a cycle. turn it into a habbit and then cycle other wise, you will gain weight while on cycle because ur diet is good and once you stop cycling back to your old habbits.


----------



## Dex (Mar 2, 2017)

Wait, does that say that you stopped your first cycle after a month? If so, this next cycle will be your real "first" cycle. I suggest that you try to make it at least 2 months this time. Also, you might want to use 5/8" needles since you are 127lbs.


----------



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dex said:


> Wait, does that say that you stopped your first cycle after a month? If so, this next cycle will be your real "first" cycle. I suggest that you try to make it at least 2 months this time. Also, you might want to use 5/8" needles since you are 127lbs.



pretty much. yeah this will run 12 weeks. I got a booty so i just got the 1 1/2 anyway but know not to go all the way if I dont need to for thighs and shoulder. thats what I used last time, was fine. 130lbs isnt horrible? I guess people are forgetting im only 5ft 6 too.


----------



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## BRICKS (Mar 2, 2017)

My son is 26, 5'6", and has gotten to 155# without gear. He has the metabolism of a humming bird.  How'd he do it?  Eat, eat, then eat some more.
 Lean_dude27 is right. 5'6"   matters not.  At 26 and 127 pounds you have a lot of room to grow before gear.  And I'M ON you should probably treat this as your first cycle and stick to test if you do anything.  Oh yeah, and run it longer than 4 weeks.  Not flaming, just giving advice as requested.


----------



## sz1 (Mar 2, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> My son is 26, 5'6", and has gotten to 155# without gear. He has the metabolism of a humming bird.  How'd he do it?  Eat, eat, then eat some more.
> Lean_dude27 is right. 5'6"   matters not.  At 26 and 127 pounds you have a lot of room to grow before gear.  And I'M ON you should probably treat this as your first cycle and stick to test if you do anything.  Oh yeah, and run it longer than 4 weeks.  Not flaming, just giving advice as requested.



thanks! ok lets all say that I get back up to 140 before I run this 12 week cycle. How does that cycle look? the way I mapped it out sounds good? PCT?


----------



## Dex (Mar 3, 2017)

I was surprised to see a good amount of bodyfat on 130lb man in those pics. It is crazy to think that you could get down to 115-120lbs to hit 10%. I'm not trying to sound like a d-bag at all but it doesn't seem like you workout very often. Try to give it 6 months to a year before you jump into gear. It will be a wasted cycle again if you go in now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2017)

Your gonna run a cycle make great gains but when you get off your gonna go back to how you look now unless u stay on for life...Pay someone to make a diet for you and to help you in the gym ..Do this for a good year none stop before running anything..You wanna go into a cycle already in the best shape of your life


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 3, 2017)

So you did $27,000 worth of HGH morning and evening?  That can't be right.


Honestly dude, you don't look like you've ever worked out before.  Like ever.  That's not flaming, that's giving it to you straight.  Anyone that decides to run gear should show years of dedication and work ethic before using anything.  Otherwise you'll be one of those guys that ONLY works out when on and wind up crushing your endocrine system for literally nothing.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 3, 2017)

X2 what bundy said...not to break you down, but you have little no muscular foundation yet. Hit the gym consistently all natural for a couple years, get on a solid diet plan and be patient, enjoy the process and build you foundation. You can get a long way all natural....by then maybe you won't even want the juice. There's no magical drug that can cancel out hard work and dedication.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 3, 2017)

High 5 on the thick as fuk facial hair.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 3, 2017)

Cc's dont mean shit. If u are explaining your cycles in how much oil you are injecting its evident you dont understand what ur taking. Thats like my biggest pet peeve. How tha phuck r we supposed to know the mg/ml of your gear?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 3, 2017)

Spend time eating/lifting, read here as much as you can.  It seems you need to soak up knowledge for about 6 months til your ready for a needle.  

Learn about building muscle natty, proper bulking & cutting diets, figure out how much tes to run, what dose of an anti-estrogen you ll need based on each dose of tes.  This place has been around prolly 6 years now, there is a wealth of information scattered between the sections.  

Read all that pertain to you and those that even slightly pertain.  You need to learn what your doing natty, than learn AAS as a whole.  




GL bro


----------



## sz1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your gonna run a cycle make great gains but when you get off your gonna go back to how you look now unless u stay on for life...Pay someone to make a diet for you and to help you in the gym ..Do this for a good year none stop before running anything..You wanna go into a cycle already in the best shape of your life



Ok. Thanks for the feedback. I primarily want to know then if this stack is good?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2017)

sz1 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the feedback. I primarily want to know then if this stack is good?



No its not good. There's your answer. Dude hit the gym first and actually build some muscle without gear like the others have said. You're going to regret it if u start now. I promise.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 4, 2017)

sz1 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the feedback. I primarily want to know then if this stack is good?


Im still wondering how we would know if "the stack is good" with the information...or lack there of you have given us? How many mg per week of testosterone  do u think you need to begin to gain adequate mass? What are the pros of running testosterone and what are the cons? What do your "stacked secondary and tertiary compounds"do that test doesnt? What mg of those do you think you need for a beginner cycle, or do you think you even need them? What are ancillary drugs and why do you use them? Which one of those drugs (if any)do you need during cycle or for post cycle therapy? How do they work? What role does estrogen play in all of this mess? What is estrogen rebound? What are the effects of high estrogen levels? What are the effects of low estrogen levels? What is the importance of food in all of this (doesnt look like u eat much)? Answer all of these questions in essay format and Pillar will grade u if u ask nicely.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 4, 2017)

You can reach the goals you want with a good workout plan and a good diet. You dont need gear yet and you dont know enough about those compounds to be taking them. And no what you listed for what would be your first real cycle does not look "good". Its a mess, all of it. You also need to read and research proper pct. You can do all of this learning over the next year or two while you train and eat on that new sweet diet plan.
!S!


----------



## sz1 (Mar 4, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> You can reach the goals you want with a good workout plan and a good diet. You dont need gear yet and you dont know enough about those compounds to be taking them. And no what you listed for what would be your first real cycle does not look "good". Its a mess, all of it. You also need to read and research proper pct. You can do all of this learning over the next year or two while you train and eat on that new sweet diet plan.
> !S!



great. seems like the most genuine responses are from "founding members". makes sense. What does a diet plan look like for me then?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2017)

sz1 said:


> great. seems like the most genuine responses are from "founding members". makes sense. What does a diet plan look like for me then?



There's been plenty of genuine responses u just ignored them.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 5, 2017)

sz1 said:


> great. seems like the most genuine responses are from "founding members". makes sense. What does a diet plan look like for me then?


Can u answer any of those questions i asked? Those arent reasonable questions?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2017)

sz1 said:


> So after scowering forums figured I'd join one finally. If you don't have advice don't bother. Not looking for stupid remarks or flaming. Obviously made a decision and going with it, just need some advice. We all were new at some point.
> 
> I am 26.
> 5ft 6"
> ...



Volume is not equal to dose. You didn't list doses.

Injecting sust and deca every three days indicates to me that you don't understand esters.

You didn't specify length of cycle 

You got your pct start time completely wrong. Like off by a month wrong.

You don't spell out your pct plan.

You are 127lbs and by those pics about 20% bodyfat.  Do the math. Without all that fat you weigh 100lbs. Then subtract bones, organs etc... you have like 5 pounds of muscle.

You clearly don't lift or have any commitment to this lifestyle at all.  In fact this almost has to be a troll. If it isn't then I pray for a nuclear holocaust because mankind should never be this stupid.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 6, 2017)

He's uh really weird dude


----------

